# kenyi happy dance??



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

So i have 3 kenyi's 1for sure male hes all most all yellow now,the other 2 i thikning are female seem to turning more blue ish

So the male has been doing this sorta "shimmy" for 2 weeks now mainly around one of the blue ones he sorta leans nose down and and vibibrates hes made a sand dune under a peice of wood, and is very Territorial of his house ,and just now the female did the shimmy dance back when he did it.

is this there mating dance?

i wil just to cap on video if able to ...there pretty fast!!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Sure sounds like it... Wish you luck with the grandfrylets!


----------



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

crazy ive only had them 6 weeks they must be happy 
iam excited to see the fry in its mouth


----------

